# Euskirchen: Brücke über den Steinbach abgerissen



## route61 (13. Mai 2019)

Seit Monaten ist der Weg beim Kloster Schweinheim (ca. 1 km unterhalb der Steinbachtalsperre) gesperrt. Dieser Weg verbindet die Trails an der Staumauer mit dem Trail zum Parkplatz am Hahnenberg und dem idyllischen Pfädchen Richtung Loch.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Brücke über den Steinbach abgerissen wurde, nicht ersetzt werden und der Weg auch verschwinden soll.
Die Brücke ist für uns MTBer enorm wichtig, wenn wir nicht nur Flurbereinigungswege oder "Waldautobahnen", sondern etwas forderndere Pfade fahren wollen.

Bitte unterstütze die Initiative zum Wohl der Öffentlichkeit und protestiere gegen die Sperrung des öffentlichen Wanderwegs und alten Pilgerwegs. Gemeinwohl vor Privatinteresse!
Hier geht's zur Petition: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...-wege-muessen-fuer-bevoelkerung-offen-bleiben


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2019)

Unterschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2019)

Die Brücke selber wäre ja noch verschmerzbar, kann man leicht umfahren oder halt ne Furt anlegen und dann mit Schwung durch.
Aber die anschliessenden Wege entfallen lassen fänd ich auch total doof. Da hat doch bestimmt wieder ein PuffPengKnall-Freund die Finger drin ... die Lodenmäntel hätten dan Wald anscheinend am liebsten für sich .... diese Halunken


----------



## Heiner1 (28. Mai 2019)

1. Die Stadt Euskirchen, würde aber nur die Furt auf der Wegseite (Städtisches Grundstück) errichten und nicht auf der Waldseite da der Wald im Privatbesitz ist.
Das würde nach meiner Ansicht bedeuten das wir auf der einen Seite runter zum Bach kommen aber dann ????????.
2. Es wird behauptet das wir als Radfahrer kein Recht hätten durch diesen Wald zufahren.
3. Außerdem hat der Bürgermeister gesagt:ein Weg von 450m zumutbar ,Besonders für die Radfahrer, ich hatte noch selten einen Radfahrer auf diesem Teilstück gesehen, weil, die fahren lieber die andere weit mehr befestigte, ä das so mal am Rande.

Kissklöpper​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2019)

Heiner1 schrieb:


> 1. Die Stadt Euskirchen, würde aber nur die Furt auf der Wegseite (Städtisches Grundstück) errichten und nicht auf der Waldseite da der Wald im Privatbesitz ist.
> Das würde nach meiner Ansicht bedeuten das wir auf der einen Seite runter zum Bach kommen aber dann ????????.



Eine Furt nur bis in die Hälfte des Baches machen ist ja quatsch, das wäre ja wie ne halbe Brücke 



Heiner1 schrieb:


> 2. Es wird behauptet das wir als Radfahrer kein Recht hätten durch diesen Wald zufahren.


Behaupten kann man vieles, Fakten sind entscheidend. Der Pilgerweg durch den Wald ist ein offizieller Wanderweg den kann man micht so einfach entfallen lassen, auch wenn er auf Privatgrund verläuft. Fakt ist das das befahren mit dem Rad im Wald auf festen und naturfesten Wegen gestattet ist sofern nicht ausdrücklich ein Verbotsschild steht (Zeichen 254 )



Heiner1 schrieb:


> 3. Außerdem hat der Bürgermeister gesagt:ein Weg von 450m zumutbar ,Besonders für die Radfahrer, ich hatte noch selten einen Radfahrer auf diesem Teilstück gesehen, weil, die fahren lieber die andere weit mehr befestigte, ä das so mal am Rande.



Da hat der Bürgermeister vielleicht recht das 450m für einen Radfahrer zumutbar sind. Aber was ist mit den ganzen Spaziergängern ? Sollen die mit Gummistiefel durch den Bach ?


Ich hoffe dieser altbackener Schwachsinn gegen uns MTBler löst sich eines Tages biologisch


----------



## Heiner1 (29. Mai 2019)

Zitat von Heiner1: ↑
1. Die Stadt Euskirchen, würde aber nur die Furt auf der Wegseite (Städtisches Grundstück) errichten und nicht auf der Waldseite da der Wald im Privatbesitz ist.
Das würde nach meiner Ansicht bedeuten das wir auf der einen Seite runter zum Bach kommen aber dann ????????.
Eine Furt nur bis in die Hälfte des Baches machen ist ja quatsch, das wäre ja wie ne halbe Brücke 

JA

Aber, es ist noch nicht entschieden, was für ein Ersatzbauwerk anstelle der Brücke entstehen soll.



Zitat von Heiner1: ↑
2. Es wird behauptet das wir als Radfahrer kein Recht hätten durch diesen Wald zufahren.
Behaupten kann man vieles, Fakten sind entscheidend. Der Pilgerweg durch den Wald ist ein offizieller Wanderweg den kann man micht so einfach entfallen lassen, auch wenn er auf Privatgrund verläuft. Fakt ist das das befahren mit dem Rad im Wald auf festen und naturfesten Wegen gestattet ist sofern nicht ausdrücklich ein Verbotsschild steht (Zeichen 254 )

Du meinst den Weg, der erfolgreich zerstört worden ist, Löcher mit Wasser und Erdwälle über die breite des Weges.
Den Pilgerweg hat man umlegenlassen.
Der Verkauf der Wege und der anderen Brücke ist noch nicht entschieden.


Zitat von Heiner1: ↑
3. Außerdem hat der Bürgermeister gesagt:ein Weg von 450m zumutbar ,Besonders für die Radfahrer, ich hatte noch selten einen Radfahrer auf diesem Teilstück gesehen, weil, die fahren lieber die andere weit mehr befestigte, ä das so mal am Rande.
Da hat der Bürgermeister vielleicht recht das 450m für einen Radfahrer zumutbar sind. Aber was ist mit den ganzen Spaziergängern ? Sollen die mit Gummistiefel durch den Bach ?

Nein, es wurde von großen Steinen im Bachbett gesprochen.


Ein Kissklöpper​


----------



## Heiner1 (29. Mai 2019)

Es gibt aber noch ein weiteres Problem, ein Waldbesitzer hat eine Schranke aufgestellt, die zurzeit noch offen ist.
Wer die abgerissene Brücke umfahren will oder von Schweinheim Richtung Steinbachtalsperre oder zum Hahnenberg durch den Wald will, wird Probleme bekommen wenn die Schranke irgendwann verschlossen ist.
Auf der einen Seite ist ein Graben und auf der anderen Seiten wird mit Fördergeldern eine Hecke gepflanzt, die natürlich mit einem Zaun gesichert wird.

Der Durchgang für Fußgänger und Radfahrer ist aber vergessen worden.

Ein Kissklöpper​


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieser altbackener Schwachsinn gegen uns MTBler löst sich eines Tages biologisch


Wenn ich das Ergebniss der Wahl sehe befürchte ich pendeln wir in Zukunft zu Fuß...


----------



## Heiner1 (30. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ergebniss der Wahl sehe befürchte ich pendeln wir in Zukunft zu Fuß...


Noch schlimmer, es kommt mir hier so vor, als würde hier das Recht eines Einzellen vor dem Recht der Allgemeinheit steht.

Habe heute den Weg durch die Steinbach beim Laufen genutzt, mit oder ohne Brücke egal auch wenn ich nasse Füße bekommen habe.

Es scheint die Grenzpunkte sind vermessen worden, sieht für mich so aus als würde abgezäunt.

Werde den Weg weiterhin mit Mountainbike oder beim Laufen nutzen, so wie ich das mit der Brüche auch getan hätte, auch wenn ich ein Stück laufen muss und Nasse Füße bekomme.

Ein Kissklöpper​


----------



## Heiner1 (8. Juni 2019)

Habe erfahren, das im Waldgebiet um die abgerissene Brücke beim Kloster Schweinheim, eine Planung vorlag für Baumhäuser.
Ob das Projekt nur ruht, abgelehnt oder verworfen ist, entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.

Ein Kissklöpper​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2019)

Heiner1 schrieb:


> ...Baumhäuser....



Hambacher Forst 2.0 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hambacher Fort 2.0 ?


Mountainbiker Fort!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2019)

korrigiert


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2019)

chraeg!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2019)

Gebingot!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2019)

Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Entscheidung vertagt: Offene Fragen zur Steinbach-Brücke überfordern Politiker.








						Entscheidung vertagt: Offene Fragen zur Steinbach-Brücke überfordern Politiker
					

Euskirchen/Kirchheim – Wieder wurde ausführlich diskutiert. Wieder überzogen die Politiker die Euskirchener Verwaltung mit Vorwürfen, diesmal im städtischen Ausschuss für Tiefbau und Verkehr. Doch ob, wie und wann Ersatz geschaffen wird für die abg...




					www.ksta.de
				





Update... Besonders der letzte Absatz...


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. Juli 2019)

unterschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Info.

Krass ist auch die Aussage, dass der Eigentümer jetzt die Zustimmung für einen Neubau auf seinem Land verweigern will. Erst widerrechtlich eine Brücke abreissen (von wegen baufällig, die Brücke hätte noch Jahrhunderte gehalten), und jetzt auf sein Recht pochen.

Das ganze ist ein schönes Beispiel für geklüngel, nur leider sind zu viele Anlieger unglücklich... Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein Gutachten, dass ja in den letzten Monaten niemand mehr den Weg genutzt hat und der deswegen obsolet ist


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Krass ist auch die Aussage, dass der Eigentümer jetzt die Zustimmung für einen Neubau auf seinem Land verweigern will. Erst widerrechtlich eine Brücke abreissen (von wegen baufällig, die Brücke hätte noch Jahrhunderte gehalten), und jetzt auf sein Recht pochen.
> 
> Das ganze ist ein schönes Beispiel für geklüngel, nur leider sind zu viele Anlieger unglücklich... Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein Gutachten, dass ja in den letzten Monaten niemand mehr den Weg genutzt hat und der deswegen obsolet ist


Mich würde vorallem die Grundlage der alten Karten interessieren, werde mich gleich Mal an den PC setzten und Kartenarchive durchstöbern... Interessant wäre z.b. ab wann ein weg quasi als Erhaltenswert angesehen wird in Jahren, falls dazu jemand etwas weiß .. denke da auch an einen Weg im 7GB...


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Juli 2019)

TIM Online NRW, Historische Karten, Neuaufnahme 1891-1912, leider sehr pixelig gescannt, aber über den "K" von Kloster Schweinheim, direkt unter der Angabe "241" ist ein Zeichen, dass im weiteren Verlauf des Steinbachs/Ohrbachs für Brücken verwendet wurde. Da kommt ein Weg von NO und geht über die Brücke in den Wald.

Im Wald ist der Weg aber nicht zu erkennen, es schein etwas nach SW entlang des Steinbachs zu gehen und dann auf der anderen Seite des Klosters wieder über den Bach. Da bräuchte man aber einen besseren Scan der Karte. 

1835 bis 1850 ist nur die Brücke westlich des Klosters drin, da endet der Weg im Osten noch am Steinbach.

Leider bin (war) ich nur zugezogener Odendorfer, kann daher nicht irgendwelche alten Leute fragen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2019)

Wieder typisch Deutschland. 
Da fahre ich demnächst mal hin und gucke ob man überhaupt ne Brücke braucht


----------



## Heiner1 (6. Dezember 2019)

Mediation, eine einvernehmliche Vereinbarung konnte nicht getroffen werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2019)

Heisst ? De Bröck bliev fott  ?


----------



## Heiner1 (7. Dezember 2019)

Im Moment Ja, der Vorschlag der Stadtverwaltung ist eine Furt, aber dass wird in der Ausschusssitzung am 11.02.2020 um 17:00 Uhr, Ort:
Rathaus, 53879 Euskirchen, Ratssaal entschieden, wieder vertagt oder verworfen.
Ich gehe davon aus das es eine Furt mit Stufen werden soll.
Für unsere älteren Mitbürger oder Leute mit körperlichen Einschränkungen wird das keine Lösung sein, Schade.
Bitte kommt zur Sitzung, sprecht oder schreibt den Volksvertretern jede Meinung hilft.

Ein Kissklöpper


----------



## route61 (9. Dezember 2019)

Für mich ist wichtig, dass der Bach so schnell wie möglich wieder überquert werden kann und dass die Wege nicht zuwachsen/zugemacht werden. So, wie es im Moment ist will da kaum jemand gehen oder fahren. Eine Furt wäre für mich eine akzeptable Zwischenlösung, bis die neue Brücke steht. Wir dürfen nicht locker lassen.


----------



## Heiner1 (10. Dezember 2019)

Da kommt das nächste Problem, auf der Waldseite soll der Weg aufgeforstet werden und mit einem Zaun gesichert werden.
Die Stadtverwaltung will keine Furt als Zwischenlösung.

Ein  Kissklöpper


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2019)

Wenns kein Weg mehr geben soll macht auch weder Furt noch Brücke Sinn. Denke da muss erstmal geklärt werden ob der Weg bestehen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiner1 (10. Dezember 2019)

*Waldbetretungsrecht*
Landesforstgesetz für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen
§ 2 (Fn 42)
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen.

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.

(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. Im Wald dürfen Hunde außerhalb von Wegen nur angeleint mitgeführt werden; dies gilt nicht für Jagdhunde im Rahmen jagdlicher Tätigkeiten sowie für Polizeihunde.

(4) Organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald sind der Forstbehörde vor Beginn der beabsichtigten Maßnahme rechtzeitig anzuzeigen, sofern sie nicht mit geringer Teilnehmerzahl zum Zwecke der Umweltbildung durchgeführt werden. Die Forstbehörde kann die Veranstaltung von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen oder verbieten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass durch die Veranstaltung eine Gefahr für den Wald, seine Funktionen oder die dem Wald und seinen Funktionen dienenden Einrichtungen besteht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2019)

Ausser das E-Bikes im Wald verboten sind kann man da nichts herauslesen was einen weiter bringt 

Im Ernst: der Weg im weiteren Verlauf ist doch ein "offizieller" Wanderweg ( Jakobsweg ? ) 
Da müsste der Eifelverein doch auch ein Interesse haben den Weg und Querung des Bachs zu erhalten oder ?
Gibt's da eine Ortsgruppe an die man sich wenden kann und vielleicht mit geballter Power mal bei der Ratssitzung interveniert ?


----------



## Heiner1 (27. Januar 2020)

1. Der Jakobsweg ist doch umgeleitet worden.

2. Der Eifelverein leistet natürlich gut Arbeit, obwohl ich manche Entscheidungen nicht verstehe.

3. Was mich interessiert würde welche Bauprojekte am Schweinheimer Kloster geplant sind und keiner möchte darüber sprechen.

Die Böschung auf der Wegseite der Stadt Euskirchen ist am Samstag verändert worden jetzt ist die Bachüberquerung nur noch für Sportler möglich die sich nicht von Hindernis aufhalten lassen.

Ich frage mich warum das so Genehmigt wurde.


----------



## route61 (27. Januar 2020)

Leider noch ein wenig steil. Da würde ich empfehlen, den Weg weiterhin häufig zu benutzen, damit er nicht zuwächst und sich ein befahrbarer Pfad herausbildet. Bachdurchfahrt ist ja nichts unbekanntes.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

route61 schrieb:


> Leider noch ein wenig steil. Da würde ich empfehlen, den Weg weiterhin häufig zu benutzen, damit er nicht zuwächst und sich ein befahrbarer Pfad herausbildet. Bachdurchfahrt ist ja nichts unbekanntes.



Warte mal wenn ich demnächst mal Zeit hab wuchte ich da mal meinen Astralkörper in die Böschung dann kannsde da mim Möbelwagen durch


----------



## Heiner1 (27. Januar 2020)

Leider täuscht das Bild, es ist noch steiler.


----------



## Heiner1 (31. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warte mal wenn ich demnächst mal Zeit hab wuchte ich da mal meinen Astralkörper in die Böschung dann kannsde da mim Möbelwagen durch


Jetzt kommt das nächste Problem, es gibt einen Vorschlag vom Anliger eine neu Fußgängerbrücke auf seinem Grundstück ca. 55 m in Fließrichtung zu erichten.
Es soll ein Wanderweg werden.

Ein  Kissklöpper


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2020)

Die Frage ob es dann noch ein Problem wäre ... wäre ja wie früher nur Stück Abwärts oder ?


----------



## Heiner1 (31. Januar 2020)

Ja, aber nur fast, ich habe da meine Bedenken: 
Ein Weg durch Feuchtwiesen, ich glaube nicht das der Weg befestigt werden darf!
Leich- und Brutzeiten wird der Weg dann vielleicht gesperrt!
Ein Privat Brücke, könnte ein Problem werden!
Und so weiter....................................................................
Natürlich soll der Vorschlag gründlich geprüft werden.
Der Vorschlag des Anliegers, ist sogar mit Zeichnung bei der Stadt Euskirchen, Sitzung am 11.02.2020 um 17:00 Uhr, Ausschuss für Tiefbau und Verkehr, 25. Sitzung, (https://euskirchen.ratsinfomanagement.net/termine) einzusehen.
Bitte macht Euch, eure eine eigene Meinung, über Diesen Vorschlag.

Mir drängt sich nur der Gedanke auf, warum nicht am alten Sandort, mit ein Paar kleinen Änderungen.


Ein  Kissklöpper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (31. Januar 2020)

Meine Forderungen: 
Die Brücke muss zwischen den Geländerläufen mindestens 90 cm breit sein (besser 1 m) und sollte nicht mehr als drei Stufen haben, die auch nicht zu steil sind, damit man da ein Fahrrad schieben kann, inclusive Anhänger.
Das Wegerecht muss dauerhaft gewährt sein.


----------



## Heiner1 (10. Februar 2020)

route61 schrieb:


> Meine Forderungen:
> Die Brücke muss zwischen den Geländerläufen mindestens 90 cm breit sein (besser 1 m) und sollte nicht mehr als drei Stufen haben, die auch nicht zu steil sind, damit man da ein Fahrrad schieben kann, inclusive Anhänger.
> Das Wegerecht muss dauerhaft gewährt sein.


In der Beschlussvorlage steht aber das wir keinen Einfluss mehr haben:
"_Richtig  ist,  dass  die  vorgeschlagene  Brücke  nicht  mit  einer  Dienstbarkeit  oder  einer Gestattung  verbunden  ist,  weil  der  Anlieger  ein  solches  Recht  nicht  erteilen  will.  Seine Grundstücke sind bisher auch nicht mit öffentlichen Rechten belastet._"

Das heißt für mich, wenn der Anliger keine Lust meher hat oder das Grundstück verkauft, gibt es keinen möglikeit mehr den Weg und die Brücke zu betretten.

Bei diesem Antrag der Stadt Euskirchen gibt es kein Wegerecht mehr.

Natürlich gibt es einen Vorteil: _"obendrein für die Stadt keine Kosten verursachen"

Später wird bestimmt der alte Weg dann an den Anliger verkauft oder verschenkt.

Ich hoffe nur das unsere Volksvertreter dem Antrag von dem Anlieger und der Stadt Euskirchen nicht folgen._



Ein  Kissklöpper


----------



## Heiner1 (31. März 2020)

Der Zuweg wird ausgebessert und der Zugang bis runter zum Bachbett wird von Techn. Dienste für Fusgänger wird erleichtert.
Die Arbeiten beginnen am nächsten Montag.


Ein Kissklöpper


----------



## Heiner1 (4. April 2020)

Der Zugang zum Bachbett ist leider nur eine provisorische Lösung, wenn der Anlieger seine Brücke über den städtischen Bach fertiggestellt hat wird es nur einen Zugang von dieser Seite zum Wald geben.

Ein Kissklöpper


----------



## route61 (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## route61 (3. Mai 2021)

Heute wird die neue Fußgängerbrücke montiert, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich hoffe, jetzt wird alles gut.

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich für eine Lösung eingesetzt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiner1 (3. Mai 2021)

Das ist eine Fußgängerbrücke und dann kommt Böschung.
Ich hoffe nur dass die Brücke öffentlich bleibt.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2021)

Fasziniert staunt der Städter datt Brücken inne Eifel vom Harvester verlegt werden...(nennen mers
Harvesterähnliche odder "demm sing Verwandschaft"!) Demnächst schulden mers dem Söldner
noch Sympathie!


----------



## Heiner1 (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## route61 (4. Mai 2021)

route61 schrieb:


> Heute wird die neue Fußgängerbrücke montiert, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich hoffe, jetzt wird alles gut.
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle, die sich für eine Lösung eingesetzt haben!


Montiert stimmt nicht. Na ja, von weitem sah das aus, als würde die schon aufgestellt. Hab mir das gestern mal aus der Nähe angeschaut: Der weg ist noch nicht da und auch die Pfeiler fehlen noch (wie auf dem Bild von Heiner1 zu sehen). Dann müssen wir eben noch eine Weile die Furt benutzen.


----------



## Heiner1 (1. Juni 2021)

Brücke liegt, aber noch gesperrt.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich denke über die Brücke brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, ich hoffe es geht allen gut 😔.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2021)

Furchtbar krass, was da gerade abgeht. 😱


----------



## baconcookie (16. Juli 2021)

Ja ist heftig, komme aus meckenheim, Mein Bruder wohnt in Rheinbach, da siehts aus wie im kriegsgebiet. Sind seit gestern mittag nur Keller am ausräumen und schaufeln und Müll am wegschleppen  ich und Meine Familie sind nicht betroffen aber Freunde und Nachbarn hats teilweise schlimm erwischt.


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2021)

Ich komme aus Erftstadt (Lechenich). Wir hatten großes Glück, unser Haus blieb verschont. Dagegen wurde Blessem entlang der Erft dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Ja ist heftig, komme aus meckenheim, Mein Bruder wohnt in Rheinbach, da siehts aus wie im kriegsgebiet. Sind seit gestern mittag nur Keller am ausräumen und schaufeln und Müll am wegschleppen  ich und Meine Familie sind nicht betroffen aber Freunde und Nachbarn hats teilweise schlimm erwischt.


Ditto Keller meiner Eltern entschlammt... Und Müll entsorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2021)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Erftstadt (Lechenich). Wir hatten großes Glück, unser Haus blieb verschont. Dagegen wurde Blessem entlang der Erft dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.


Ja traurige Bilder... Alles weil das Wasser in die Kiesgrube gelaufen ist... Es sind stellen betroffenen, von denen man es nie erwartet hätte...😔 Wünsche allen viel Kraft!


----------



## Heiner1 (25. Juli 2021)




----------



## Heiner1 (25. Juli 2021)




----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juli 2021)

Heiner1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1312795


Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet...


----------



## Heiner1 (25. Juli 2021)

Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, das die Brücke jetzt woanders liegt.
Als mir jemand davon berichtete und ich auf dem Heimweg von Schweinheim war, musste ich mich davon überzeugen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juli 2021)

Heiner1 schrieb:


> Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, das die Brücke jetzt woanders liegt.
> Als mir jemand davon berichtete und ich auf dem Heimweg von Schweinheim war, musste ich mich davon überzeugen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1312798


Wenn Mal alle Brücken so stabil gewesen wären 😔


----------



## Heiner1 (26. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn Mal alle Brücken so stabil gewesen wären


Die Brücke halte ich auch für stabil, habe nur BEDENKEN bei der Auflagen auf beiden Seiten im Dreck.
Da die Brücke noch nicht freigegeben ist, kann es sein das sie Nachgerüstet wird.

Ein Kissklöpper


----------



## route61 (13. Dezember 2022)

Quelle: Rundblick-Euskirchen, 14. Jahrgang, Nummer 22/Woche 44, 04.Nov. 2022, S. 13


----------

